# what do you use to post pics here/or how?



## Texas2 (Jun 2, 2006)

I have posted pics on other forums but i was not sure if you can use photobucket or what on this site. I have some new ones of my rottie and acd to show you.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I've noticed that most photo sites are pretty much the same. Although, I'm not familiar with photobucket. Does photobucket give you the option of cutting and pasting a link for each photo? If it does, I'm sure it will work just fine.


----------



## Texas2 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks csp. will go withthat


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

I use image event and have been very happy with it for several years. I know lots of people who use photobucket, snapfish and like those as well.


----------



## seth (Jun 8, 2006)

does anyone know what the code for our pic we are to use i have both photobucket and image event


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm certainly not a computer guru, so forgive me if I don't understand your question... Are you asking how to copy and paste a URL from photobucket? Or are you asking how to upload an image off your computer's hard drive?


----------



## seth (Jun 8, 2006)

copy and paste images from photobucket or image event and where about in my profile settings do i put it?


----------

